# Stürzen verlernt oder einfache Selbstüberschätzung?



## everywhere.local (31. März 2014)

Hallo liebe Leute,

ich möchte ein, mir wichtiges, Thema anschneiden und richte mich damit an die erfahreneren Gravity Biker hier.

Da ich nicht so recht weiß, wo und wie ich beginnen soll, fange ich einfach mal irgendwo an.

Als ich - vor vielen Jahren - mit dem Mountainbiken angefangen habe, hieß es learning by doing - no pain, no gain. Stürze waren dementsprechend an der Tagesordnung. Durch einschlägige Erfahrungen in anderen Sportarten und häufige Stürze beherrschte ich schnell die einschlägigen Sturztechniken von "Rad wegwerfen" bis "Abrollen".

Heute scheint aber alles anders zu sein. Ich möchte nicht sagen, dass ich nicht mehr weiß, wie das funktioniert. Ich könnte bestimmt kopfüber in nen Hang springen (von mir aus ohne Rad) ohne mich zu verletzen - keine Frage. Aber meine Probleme liegen an ganz anderen Stellen.

Nummer 1: Ich stürze kaum mehr. In den letzen 3 Jahren hatte ich vielleicht 3, 4 Stürze (4Cross Rennen mit Fremdeinwirkung ausgeschlossen).
Nummer 2: Ich fühle mich auf meinen Bikes sehr sicher und meine Fahrtechnik ist auf einem Niveau, was ich als sehr sicher bezeichnen würde. Ich habe kein Problem damit, wenn's mal sehr "loose" wird. Einsehbare DH-Strecken fahre ich beim ersten Mal ziemlich zügig, präzise und sicher. Manchmal lasse ich mich auch gern einfach über Wurzeln in der Kurve nach außen tragen und vom Anlieger weiter außen wieder auffangen. Meine Panik-Schwelle ist also "recht hoch". Jetzt wird es langsam kritisch: man verkackt ja doch mal an der ein oder anderen Stelle, bleibt hängen oder springt etwas schiefer als geplant. Wenn ich merke, dass etwas schief läuft, denke ich fast immer: Ach, das regel ich schon noch. Wenn mir in der Kurve nicht gerade das Vorderrad wegrutscht, habe mich mich schon eeeewig nicht mehr dabei erwischt, dass ich absteige und versuche da möglichst sicher rauszukommen. Ich versuche es sonst IMMER durchzuziehen, wenn auch nur die geringste Hoffnung besteht, es noch irgendwie mit viel Glück zu retten.
Natürlich ist mein Selbsterhaltungstrieb da im Zwiespalt: breche ich jetzt ab und fliege GARANTIERT auf die Fresse? Oder versuche ich es noch zu reißen (immerhin bin ich gerade ziemlich schnell/hoch und das wird so oder so mächtig wehtun)? Ich entscheide mich halt nun scheinbar nur noch für die zweite Variante und schlage entsprechend härter ein.

Nun ein kleiner Exkurs zu meinen 3 letzten nennenswerten Stürzen:
Sturz 1: 2012, 4X-Fully, Dirts, schlecht geshaped: Ich war mit meiner Freundin und 2 Kumpels unterwegs, wir sind an nem Dirtspot vorbeigeradelt. Da ich nen Helm auf hatte, bin ich doch gleich mal gesprungen. Die Dinger habe ich mir im vorbeirollen angeschaut und Anlauf geholt. Leider ist mir entgangen, dass gleich der erste (größte) ziemlich flach war. Ich bin also im Nosedive ca 1m hinter dem Landehügel im Flat eingeschlagen. Habe das Rad natürlich nicht weggeworfen. Arsch nach hinten und gebetet. Aber ich war so derart weit vorn, dass das total unrealistisch war. Als ich absteigen wollte, war's schon zu spät. Ergebnis: Spiralfraktur im Oberarm, einige knöcherne Abrisse im Humeruskopf
Sturz 2: 2013, DH Bike, Steinach: bin über n Wurzelset auf nen Absprung geploppt und dabei mit dem rechten Fuß vom Pedal gerutscht. Was passiert, wenn man auf der Abspungkante nur einen Fuß aufm Pedal hat und bei komprimierter Federung im Sattel sitzt, muss ich euch ja sicher nicht sagen. Was in dem Moment in mir vorging, weiß ich gar nicht so recht. Ich war sehr überrascht und bin schon mit dem Kopf voran eingeschlagen, bevor ich wusste, was los war. Ergebnis: Radiusfraktur links hinterm Handgelenk, halbes Jahr HWS-Probleme im Nackenbereich (vorwiegend muskulär)
Sturz 3: 27.3.14, DH Bike, St Andreasberg.
Das Video zeigt mein Problem sehr gut: Ich springe ab und werde von links von einer Windböe erfasst. Statt den Lenker los zu lassen, versuche ich das Ding noch zu retten.
Der Einschlag zeigt, wie dumm das war: Ich bremse mit Kopf und Schulter nahezu sofort auf Null.
Zum Glück habe ich mir "nur" Lat und Delta gezerrt/geprellt und wohl etwas den oberen Ansatz vom Bizeps (Restleiden von Sturz 2)


Nun gut. Ich denke es ist jetzt jedem klar, worauf ich hinaus wollte.
Wie sieht's bei euch aus? Habt ihr ähnliche Erfahrungen/Beobachtungen gemacht?
Wie geht ihr damit um?
Was kann ich tun, um das in den Griff zu bekommen? Geht das überhaupt?

Ich bin auf eure Antworten gespannt.


Ride On
Basti


PS:
Ich möchte keinesfalls sagen, dass meine Fahrtechnik über jeden Zweifel erhaben ist und ich der supertolle Profi bin oder so!


----------



## IceQ- (31. März 2014)

Ich frage mal:

Wie alt bist du jetzt und wie alt warst, als du einfach "gestürzt" bist?
Ich stürze auch weniger als zu Anfangszeiten, aber inzwischen machen sich diese Stürze (die ich nicht härter als vor 5 Jahren ansehe! Möglicherweise sind sie es aber...) stärker bemerkbar und bei mir ist es der Altersunterschied 16-25.

Ich vermute, dass du durch den Erfahrungsschatz und die Routine sehr viele "Problemstellen" gemeistert hast und daher oft probierst noch das ganze auszubügeln anstatt wie in den Anfangstagen zu sagen "fuck ich roll mich ab".
Das trifft zumindest auf mich zu. in 75% der Fälle klappt das auch in den restlichen 25% kann es leider auch stärker wehtun.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## everywhere.local (31. März 2014)

Ja klar, bin 25. Natürlich macht es sich etwas stärker bemerkbar. Aber so morsch bin ich nun noch nicht  Es geht mir aber auch nicht darum, dass ich mich vielleicht schneller verletze, sondern eben um den Sturz selbst. Wenn ich mich verletze, dann wohl, weil ich schneller fahre als damals.


----------



## alf2013 (31. März 2014)

mmn einfach eine Zeitlang vorsichtiger fahren. weil ganz offensichtlich sind die folgen von konzentrationsfehlern doch recht arg.

die größte Schwierigkeit besteht darin, das gerade noch mögliche zu schaffen. und eben ohne diesen grat zu überschreiten Richtung sturz ...
(und unabhängig vom fahrkönnen ist diese Eigenschaft für mich die wichtigste, das rad zu beherschen)


----------



## everywhere.local (31. März 2014)

Ich möchte nicht behaupten, dass ich oft am Limit fahre. Und soweit ich mich erinnern kann, habe ich mich dabei noch nie verletzt. Konzentrationsfehler sind sicher dabei, aber da ist wohl egal, wie schnell man unterwegs ist.

Ich bin mir auch nicht ganz sicher, ob ihr mein Anliegen überhaupt nachvollziehen könnt. Nichts für ungut, aber Tour/Alpin und Downhill/4X/... ist schon n Unerschied, was den gesamten Sturzprozess angeht (angefangen bei der Ursache).


----------



## alf2013 (31. März 2014)

bastifunbiker schrieb:


> Ich möchte nicht behaupten, dass ich oft am Limit fahre. Und soweit ich mich erinnern kann, habe ich mich dabei noch nie verletzt. Konzentrationsfehler sind sicher dabei, aber da ist wohl egal, wie schnell man unterwegs ist.
> 
> Ich bin mir auch nicht ganz sicher, ob ihr mein Anliegen überhaupt nachvollziehen könnt. Nichts für ungut, aber Tour/Alpin und Downhill/4X/... ist schon n Unerschied, was den gesamten Sturzprozess angeht (angefangen bei der Ursache).



wenn du stürzt - egal ob dh oder tour - bist du über deine Verhältnisse gefahren. umso schneller du fährst, umso weniger Reaktionszeit hast du. gilt aber für jede Sportart. oder eigentlich eh für das ganze leben ...

also das Limit hast du überschritten. in welcher form auch immer. du hast jetzt mehrere Möglichkeiten. entweder stürzt du so, dass du dir nicht wehtust (schwierig). oder du gehst es etwas langsamer an (weniger schwer). oder dir ists egal (kann fatal enden).

mmn würde ich mich langsam an die Schwierigkeiten herantasten. und noch viel wichtiger: sich auf das bauchgefühl verlassen. und sich sehr mit dem Umfeld befassen (strecke, wind, andere biker, was auch immer)


----------



## everywhere.local (31. März 2014)

OK, anders:
Video von Sturz 3: Die Stelle bin ich an dem Tag das 7. Mal oder so gefahren. Vorher schon schneller, mit Whip, mit Tabletop. Beim "normalen" Drüberfahren/springen hat's mich zerlegt. Und das war nicht mal ansatzweise an der Grenze meiner Verhältnisse. Stürze passieren, lassen sich oft einfach nicht vermeiden und sind manchmal nur dummen Zufällen geschuldet. *Hier im Thread geht es einfach nur darum, wie man sich während des Sturzes verhält*


----------



## Jochen_DC (31. März 2014)

bastifunbiker schrieb:


> Ich möchte nicht behaupten, dass ich oft am Limit fahre. Und soweit ich mich erinnern kann, habe ich mich dabei noch nie verletzt. Konzentrationsfehler sind sicher dabei, aber da ist wohl egal, wie schnell man unterwegs ist.
> 
> Ich bin mir auch nicht ganz sicher, ob ihr mein Anliegen überhaupt nachvollziehen könnt. Nichts für ungut, aber Tour/Alpin und Downhill/4X/... ist schon n Unerschied, was den gesamten Sturzprozess angeht (angefangen bei der Ursache).


naja aber er hat doch zweifelsfrei recht. meiner aufassung nach darf man als Anfänger ruhig mal stürzen aber nicht 10mal am tag. das mit der zeit die stürze nachlassen ist der gesteigerten fahrfähigkeit geschuldet. dafür werden die weniger werdenden stürze deutlich derber da man in ganz anderen Geschwindigkeiten unterwegs ist.

die stürze würde ich allesamt mit Unkonzentriertheit, nicht ausgeprägte Antizipation und eine zu dem Zeitpunkt evt. nicht optimale Koordination einordnen.

Geh aber von der Vorstellung weg dass du einen Gedankenprozess bei haarigen Situationen durchläufst das geschieht nahezu ausnahmslos durch Reaktion und Intuition. Erst danach reflektiert das Gehirn.


----------



## Deleted 28330 (31. März 2014)

alf2013 schrieb:


> wenn du stürzt - egal ob dh oder tour - bist du über deine Verhältnisse gefahren. umso schneller du fährst, umso weniger Reaktionszeit hast du. gilt aber für jede Sportart. oder eigentlich eh für das ganze leben ...



das sehe ich anders. ist es dir noch nie passiert, dass du einfach irgendwo gestolpert bist, wo du vorher 1000 mal ganz normal vorbeigegangen bist? oder dass du auf einmal was fallen lassen hast, oder dir bei irgendeiner sportart irgendwas nicht geklappt hat, was du vorher 1000 mal geschafft hast? das ist halt pech - kann nicht immer klappen. bei fahrradfahren führen solche zufälle zu stürzen. davor ist keiner sicher, es sei denn, man fährt ständig auf 20% seiner fähigkeit. dann kann man es gleich lassen.

ich bin der meinung, dass das von der häufigkeit her solche zufallsstürze sind. das merkwürdige daran ist, dass sie so schwer sind. vielleicht hast du die angst vor dem stürzen verloren, so dass dein körper im entscheidenden moment nicht diesen impuls bekommt, dass es ums überleben geht? wenn du so selten sürzst, dann glaubst du bei einem fahrfehler vielleicht nicht mehr daran, dass du tatsächlich zu boden gehst?

vielleicht hilft es, wenn du wieder etwas weniger kontrolliert fährst, so wie in der anfangszeit. du legst mit deinen kollegen ein paar hängende kurven im losen waldboden an und driftest mit ihnen um die wette. auch wenn du nicht zwangsweise stürzen musst, wirst du ganz bestimmt in situation kommen, dass du außer kontrolle bist, wenn du es ordentlich stehen lässt. könnte sein, dass du dann wieder auf den "boden der tatsachen" kommst.


----------



## everywhere.local (31. März 2014)

alex m. schrieb:


> das sehe ich anders. ist es dir noch nie passiert, dass du einfach irgendwo gestolpert bist, wo du vorher 1000 mal ganz normal vorbeigegangen bist? oder dass du auf einmal was fallen lassen hast, oder dir bei irgendeiner sportart irgendwas nicht geklappt hat, was du vorher 1000 mal geschafft hast? das ist halt pech - kann nicht immer klappen. bei fahrradfahren führen solche zufälle zu stürzen. davor ist keiner sicher, es sei denn, man fährt ständig auf 20% seiner fähigkeit. dann kann man es gleich lassen.
> 
> ich bin der meinung, dass das von der häufigkeit her solche zufallsstürze sind. das merkwürdige daran ist, dass sie so schwer sind. vielleicht hast du die angst vor dem stürzen verloren, so dass dein körper im entscheidenden moment nicht diesen impuls bekommt, dass es ums überleben geht? wenn du so selten sürzst, dann glaubst du bei einem fahrfehler vielleicht nicht mehr daran, dass du tatsächlich zu boden gehst?
> 
> vielleicht hilft es, wenn du wieder etwas weniger kontrolliert fährst, so wie in der anfangszeit. du legst mit deinen kollegen ein paar hängende kurven im losen waldboden an und driftest mit ihnen um die wette. auch wenn du nicht zwangsweise stürzen musst, wirst du ganz bestimmt in situation kommen, dass du außer kontrolle bist, wenn du es ordentlich stehen lässt. könnte sein, dass du dann wieder auf den "boden der tatsachen" kommst.


Hey, danke alex. Das war n Beitrag nach meiner Vorstellung.

Ich denk schon, dass ich zu Boden gehe - spätestens beim "oh fuck - Gefühl"  Aber das setzt halt irgendwie später ein als früher.
Die Angst vorm Stürzen habe ich eigentlich nicht verloren - zumal die in letzter Zeit meistens besonders weh tun  
Das mit den Kurven praktiziere ich ja schon so ähnlich (siehe 1stPost). Aber eben nicht so, dass ich stürze. Sollte es vielleicht mal weiter treiben...

Jochen hat mit dem vielleicht schon etwas Recht:


Jochen_DC schrieb:


> Geh aber von der Vorstellung weg dass du einen Gedankenprozess bei haarigen Situationen durchläufst das geschieht nahezu ausnahmslos durch Reaktion und Intuition. Erst danach reflektiert das Gehirn.


Wobei ich mir nicht sicher bin, ob man was an seiner "Grundeinstellung" ändern kann und vielleicht schon eher die Notbremse zieht und absteigt...


----------



## alf2013 (31. März 2014)

klar passieren so "ungewollte" stürze immer wieder. aus dem nichts. aber auf das, worauf ich hinaus will: die sind NIE gottgegeben, nicht schicksalshaft oder zufällig. sondern IMMER eine folge von Unkonzentriertheit, zu schnell, zu langsam, falsche Körperhaltung, etc ...

also das einzige Gegenmittel ist mmn bessere Fahrtechnik mit einer gewissen Zurückhaltung bei der Geschwindigkeit. eben nicht immer AN der grenze fahren. sondern knapp drunter (da wirken manchmal schon 5 kmh wahre wunder). und die Kunst ist es, immer wieder seine eigenen Verhaltensweisen in frage zu stellen. ist nämlich gar nicht so leicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 28330 (31. März 2014)

alf2013 schrieb:


> Das mit den Kurven praktiziere ich ja schon so ähnlich (siehe 1stPost). Aber eben nicht so, dass ich stürze. Sollte es vielleicht mal weiter treiben...



naja, "zügig, präzise und sicher" hörte sich so an, als ob du noch etwas mehr gas geben könntest. völlig unabhängig davon, wie schnell du jetzt bist objektiv gesehen.


----------



## everywhere.local (31. März 2014)

Ja, wie gesagt: ich fahre selten am Limit.
und alf: stelle ich nicht schon die ganze zeit mein Verhalten in Frage?

und nochmal: *es geht nicht darum Stürze zu vermeiden, sondern richtig zu reagieren.*


----------



## alf2013 (31. März 2014)

bastifunbiker schrieb:


> Ja, wie gesagt: ich fahre selten am Limit.
> und alf: stelle ich nicht schon die ganze zeit mein Verhalten in Frage?
> 
> und nochmal: *es geht nicht darum Stürze zu vermeiden, sondern richtig zu reagieren.*



du fährst am Limit, sonst würdest du nicht stürzen!

das verhalten in frage stellen und gleichzeitig weiter stürzen WOLLEN - das ist nicht in frage stellen. sondern genau das Gegenteil.

die einzige Reaktion kann mmn nur sein, stürze zu vermeiden (außer du bist Masochist und stehst deshalb auf schmerzen) ...


PS: das wäre genauso so: ich fahr mit meinem Auto in die kurve. und schau während der kurvenfahrt, ob die reifen eh genug Haftung haben oder nicht ...


----------



## everywhere.local (31. März 2014)

Also manchmal glaube ich, ich rede Suaheli.


----------



## Deleted 28330 (31. März 2014)

bastifunbiker schrieb:


> und nochmal: *es geht nicht darum Stürze zu vermeiden, sondern richtig zu reagieren.*





alf2013 schrieb:


> die einzige Reaktion kann mmn nur sein, stürze zu vermeiden ...



irgendwas passt da nicht.


----------



## soulslight (31. März 2014)

ohne dir zu nahe treten zu wollen, würde ich, psychologisch gesehen, sagen, dass du dich mittlerweile schlicht "überschätzt". Du bist ja nach eigener aussage "fähig jede situation zu meistern".
ich denke, dass es dir gut tun würde daran zu arbeiten einen blick/ ein gefühl dafür zu kriegen, wann es sinnvoll ist ab zu steigen, denn ein kontrollierter sturz kann geringere folgen nach sich ziehen als ein unkontrollierter. ich denke, dass dir das selber auch klar ist. am anfang hattest du ja noch das "oh fuck - Gefühl", jetzt ist es, dir zwar nicht abhanden gekommen, hat sich aber sehr weit nach hinten verschoben. und es wäre wohl gesund für dich, wenn du etwas anderes stattdessen finden würdest, das dich "beschützt". dafür würde es wohl nötig sein, dass du wieder "übst" ab zu steigen und ein gefühl dafür bekommst wann es nötig ist ab zu steigen und wann du eine situation noch retten kannst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alf2013 (31. März 2014)

wie soulslight schon geschrieben hat - so sollte es sein.

gleiches Risiko weiterhin - ohne sturztraining - irgendwann wird was ziemlich schiefgehen
gleiches Risiko weiterhin - mit sturztraining - kann auch böse enden
etwas weniger Risiko - einfach mehr Reserven in jeder hinsicht (auslauf, zeit, korrigieren ...)

PS: ich denk mir, grad im dh sind die meisten strecken ja so, dass auch diverse natürliche Hindernisse herumstehen. wennst da irgendwo blöd dagegenknallst - game over.

ob sich das dafürsteht?


----------



## bastea82 (31. März 2014)

Also vom klettern her kenne ich eben die kontrollierten Stürze, also die wo man merkt dass man gleich fällt weil einem bspw. die Finger aufgehen, und die unkontrollierten Stürze weil bspw. ein Griff/Tritt wegbricht. Bei kontrollierten Stürzen kann ich entsprechend reagieren, bei unkontrollierten ist des nicht bzw. nur kaum möglich. Da reagiert man reflexartig nach antrainierten Verhaltensmustern.
Ich denke richtig reagieren kannst du nur bei Stürzen die du kommen siehst oder wenn du das richtige Verhalten vorher gelernt hast und es unterbewusst anwendest. Wobei richtig reagieren auch leichter gesagt als getan ist, da die Zeitspanne zwischen realisieren dass man stürzt und Aufschlag meistens nicht so lange dauert um mal eben per Powerpoint Präsi die Vor- und Nachteile durchzuspielen. 

Bas


----------



## JDEM (1. April 2014)

Vor dem radfahren auch immer ordentlich warmfahren, Muskulatur dehnen etc. könnte auch helfen bei Stürzen Verletzungen zu vermeiden.

Mich bringen Stürze immer wieder auf den Boden zurück, soll heißen - ich hab es zu heftig angehen lassen und nehm erstmal wieder ein wenig Gas heraus und reflektiere warum ich gestürzt bin. Manchmal ist ne Reaktion auf irgendwelche Fahrfehler gar nicht mehr möglich, da hilft nur locker bleiben, Sturz abfangen und abrollen.


----------



## soulslight (1. April 2014)

@kuschi und bastea:
genau das was ihr beschreibt ist etwas komplizierter und von der anderen seite besehen, als reaktion, das was ich versucht hatte zu schreiben. der unterschied ist mmn, dass man jegliche reaktionen als engramme trainieren kann, also auch das stürzen in unvorhergesehenen situationen.

unser unterbewusstsein hat eine immense verarbeitungsrate, die aber nur effektiv genutzt werden kann, wenn bereits verhaltensmuster existieren, ansonsten wird immer auf das ursprüngliche muster zurückgegriffen. wenn man das klettern kennt, dann weiss man auch, dass ein kletterer in extrem fordernden situationen meistens wieder die selben fehler macht wie ein anfänger. warum? weil er für die entsprechende situation noch keine handlungsalternative hat. was dann passiert ist, dass versucht wird unter den bekannten engrammen ein passendes zu finden. wird keins gefunden muss ein "neues" erfunden werden. genau das selbe braucht es auch beim sturz. und so blöd das klingen mag unser unterbewusstsein lässt "die powerpointpräsentation" ablaufen und sucht sich die erfolgversprechenste lösung aus. deshalb versucht der te ja auch jede situation bis zum ende zu fahren oder zu stehen, weil ihm die letzten jahre gezeigt haben, dass das sinnvoller resp. weniger schmerzhaft ist als ab zu steigen. nur jetzt hat er eine neue situation, sprich große schmerzen nach stürzen/ fehlentscheidungen und muss sich deshalb verhaltensalternativen erarbeiten. da er nicht vorhat in absehbarer zeit das stürzen ganz auf zu geben, indem er so passiv fährt, dass die wahrscheinlichkeit eines sturzes gegen null geht, bleibt ihm eigentlich nur übrig stürzen zu lernen. das ist auch nichts anderes als was alle ringer machen. sie können es nicht vermeiden auf der matte zu landen, also lernen sie vorteilhaft zu fallen.


----------



## everywhere.local (2. April 2014)

danke ihr 3.
Also das mit dem Unterbewusstsein stimmt schon. bei mir hat wohl das "noch retten" das "Loslassen" verdrängt. Ich werde mich demnächst vlt paar mal bewusst irgendwo abrollen, wo's net so kritisch ist - bzw es wenigstens provozieren. Da lass ich dann zeitig los. Mal gucken, wie sich das in Zukunft auswirkt.

aber nochmal zu dem, was bas schrieb:
Es gibt eben genau diese unvermeidbaren Stürze. Die haben nichts mit Unkonzentriertheit oder mangelndem Können zu tun. Und da ist es scheißegal, ob man am Simit fährt oder die Strecke runterschleicht.


----------



## Wurzelpedaleur (11. April 2014)

Hi Basti und alle anderen,
solche Gedanken mache ich mir auch schon ne Weile. Danke dass du mit dem Thema angefangen hast. Ich stürze weniger als 1x pro Jahr aber meist tuts ziemlich weh oder es geht sogar was kaputt. Bin noch mal 10 Jahre älter und dann brauchen die Knochen noch länger, bis sie wieder werden. 

Frage: Wie übt man Stürzen sinnvoll und ungefährlich für sich *und* das Bike? 
Bei den Pro-Videos bewundere ich, wie die es bei verkackten Sprüngen irgendwie fast immer Retten und auf den Beinen landen. 

Vielleicht auf einer Wiese bei langsamer Fahrt bewusst nach allen Seiten vom Bike Springen um sich ans "Loslassen" zu gewöhnen und die Situation abzuspeichern? Seit ich mir vor paar Jahren die Schulter mal schwerer verletzt hatte, hab ich Angst vorm Abrollen über die nicht völlig stabile Schulter...
Gibts "How to" videos? 

Ich bin jedenfalls schon eine Weile dazu übergegangen und fahre deutlich unter der Leistungsgrenze. Das kann Stürze zwar auch nicht verhindern, aber weiter reduzieren. Find ich selbst uncool aber bevor mir wieder einen ganzen Sommer was weh tut.


----------



## Sauerland1 (12. April 2014)

Also ich fahre zwar kein DH aber so beim mitlesen stellt sich mir die Frage wo die Logik ist?
Anstatt Stürze (mit offensichtlich heftigeren Verletzungen) vermeiden zu wollen wird versucht freiwillig zu stürzen um es zu lernen
Ok, Training hilft, in dem Fall wäre mir allerdings das Risiko an Mensch und Material viel zu hoch.
Klar gehören Stürze in gewissem Maße dazu aber die auch noch freiwillig zu suchen verstehe ich nicht und halte ich nicht für besonders klug
Lernt der Mensch nicht aus Fehlern und Schmerzen?
Zusätzlich finde ich es tendenziell unverantwortlich Dritten gegenüber (Familie, Kinder) so bewusst und mit einer "nach mir die Sinflut" Einstellung das Risiko zu suchen, denn irgendwann geht es nicht mehr gut aus.
Ok, da hilft auch Alter, Verantwortung und Lebenserfahrung. Mit der Zeit wird man automatisch ruhiger und vernünftiger (war bei mir zumindest so)

Wie gesagt ich fahre kein DH und evt. fehlt mir da einfach das entsprechende "schmerzbefreitsein Gen."
Möchte auch keinen persönlich angehen oder provozieren...ich verstehe es nur nicht.


----------



## pndrev (13. April 2014)

Abrollen und "richtig" Stützen kann man auch ohne Bike lernen, in so ziemlich jeder Asiatischen Kampfsportart. Das hat mir bei meinen Stürzen zumindest immer geholfen. Ich war zwar nie gut, aber irgendwo ist das Sturz und Falltraining doch hängen geblieben. Hat auch den Vorteil, dass man weiche Matten hat beim Üben. 

Dann muss man "nur" noch das Bike rechtzeitig loslassen.


----------



## Wurzelpedaleur (13. April 2014)

Ich habe auch 10 Jahre Judo betrieben. Trotzdem erfordert das "Bike loslassen und rechtzeitig wegschmeißen" doch etwas mehr Übung. Hab ich letztes Jahr bei ein paar Dirtjump Versuchen gemerkt. Ich bin über paar Sprünge drüber und habe immer gehofft, dass es klappt. Als ich mal zu kurz oder zu frontlastig war, bin ich ziemlich hart reingeknallt aber auf dem Rad geblieben obwohl ich jedesmal schon beim Absprung gemerkt hatte, "der wird nicht so gut..." 
Die Jungs, die das dort öfter machen, schmeißen ihr Rad schon viel eher weg. Da habe ich beim Zuschauen noch überhaupt nicht den Eindruck, dass da was nicht klappen könnte und trotzdem lassen sie ihr Bike weitersegeln und stehen meist auf den Beinen. Das finde wirklich beeindruckend. Wie so eine Katze, die man hochwirft.  
PS: Ich habe es dann erstmal gelassen und auf später vertagt, weil ich das Risiko zu hoch eingeschätzt habe, den Kopf über Kurz oder Lang in die Erde zu rammen. (Nur zur Beruhigung der Mahner und Bedenkenträger hier im thread  )
Aber eine kleine Dirtline ist vielleicht ein guter Trainingsplatz um öfter mal runter zu springen. Und um das Dirtbike tuts mir auch nicht (sehr) leid.


----------



## soulslight (14. April 2014)

ich weiss ja nicht in wie vielen städten es so etwas gibt. bei uns jedenfalls gibt es eine bmx-halle und dort haben die ein sog. "foampit", also eine grube mit schaumstoffschnitzeln drin und davor eine rampe. da ist es super das loslassen zu üben, fast sogar notwendig, da man sonst mit dem rad in die schnitzelgrube einschlaägt und auch auf dem rad landet. jedenfalls schmerzt das stürzen dort sehr viel weniger.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wurzelpedaleur (14. April 2014)

Gute Idee!  Bei uns heißt das Lakejump  

Werd mir mal die BMX Halle ansehen. Habe Biken bisher mit "draußen" verbunden.


----------



## everywhere.local (14. April 2014)

Wurzelpedaleur schrieb:


> Hi Basti und alle anderen,
> solche Gedanken mache ich mir auch schon ne Weile. Danke dass du mit dem Thema angefangen hast. Ich stürze weniger als 1x pro Jahr aber meist tuts ziemlich weh oder es geht sogar was kaputt. Bin noch mal 10 Jahre älter und dann brauchen die Knochen noch länger, bis sie wieder werden.
> 
> Frage: Wie übt man Stürzen sinnvoll und ungefährlich für sich *und* das Bike?
> ...



huhu wurzel,
ich sehe, du verstehst mich einigermaßen 
"Vor ein paar Jahren" und "nicht völlig stabile Schulter"?! Was hast du denn bitte gemacht? Ich hatte auch ne ziemlich heftige Verletzung an der Schulter, aber nach ca 18 Monaten war alles wieder wie neu - mehr oder weniger.



pndrev schrieb:


> Abrollen und "richtig" Stützen kann man auch ohne Bike lernen, in so ziemlich jeder Asiatischen Kampfsportart.



Genau. Karate hat mir früher bissl geholfen. Aber du kannst dich ja auch auf ner Wiese mit ner Hechtrolle wegkugeln. Das geht eigentlich ziemlich gut und recht ungefährlich. Mit gestreckten Armen nach vorn, Kopf auf die Brust, Arme einknicken und abrollen. Gibts auch sicher Videos.
Mitm Bike ist es halt sone Sache. Meine oberste Priorität beim Sturz ist immer gegen nichts oder auf nichts zu fallen, was besonders weh tut (Baum(stumpf), Pfahl, Stein, spitze Gegenstände, Zaun,...) Darin setz ich immer alles, was mir in der Situation noch möglich ist. Wenn das einigermaßen geschafft ist, versuch ich mich vom Rad zu trennen und mich irgendwie abzurollen. Einfach halt nicht frontal einschlagen und die Energie durch "Rumkullern" bissl verteilen 

Aber generell versuche ich es nicht zu übertreiben. Wie gesagt: ich fahre so gut wie nie am Limit und wenn ich stürze, war Pech kein unerheblicher Faktor. @Sauerland1 hat das ganze wohl etwas fehlinterpretiert.


----------



## Wurzelpedaleur (14. April 2014)

bastifunbiker schrieb:


> huhu wurzel,
> ich sehe, du verstehst mich einigermaßen
> "Vor ein paar Jahren" und "nicht völlig stabile Schulter"?! Was hast du denn bitte gemacht? Ich hatte auch ne ziemlich heftige Verletzung an der Schulter, aber nach ca 18 Monaten war alles wieder wie neu - mehr oder weniger.



Schultereckgelenkabriss 2009 - war ein Jahr später wieder ok. Bin aber 2012 noch mal drauf gefallen und das ist nicht wieder richtig geworden. 
Das erste Mal ist bei einer gemütlichen Feierabendrunde mit meiner Freundin im Wald passiert. Das 2. Mal als beim Nightride plötzlich die Lampe aus ging. Beides würde ich als ziemliches Pech verbuchen...


----------



## Manson-007 (19. April 2014)

Ich verstehe nicht so Recht, was diese Fragestellung soll ? 
Diese Sportart ist aufgrund der Geschwindigkeit+Bodenbeschaffenheit einfach verletzungsanfälliger als Fußball oder Baseball. Je mehr man fährt, desto wahrscheinlicher kommt es zu Stürzen, das sollte doch jedem klar sein. Mit Übungen reduziert man die Gefahr böse Verletzungen zu bekommen, aber eine Portion Glück gehört immer dazu (Meine Meinung nach spielt Glück sogar noch eine grössere Rolle als Können).

OT. Ich stehe schon lange nicht mehr auf Verletzungen, die letzte lag vor einem Jahr (eher aus Selbstüberschätzung=Dummheit). In Zwischen es mir nicht mehr wichtig, wie schnell ich unten ankomme, sondern wie komme ich heil + Spaß haben runter. Irgendwann bleibt der Schmerz länger und mit zumehnenden Alter merkt man sie mehr und mehr


----------



## everywhere.local (5. Mai 2014)

Was genau meinst du mit "Fragestellung"?
Ich denke es wurde hinreichend diskutiert, was genau damit gemeint ist. Es geht schlicht darum, wie man reagiert, wenn das Pech mal wieder stärker als das Glück vertreten ist. Nicht darum, wie hart man am Limit fährt oder man besser gleich laufen sollte


----------

